# Help me decide if I want an R22



## Struff (Dec 24, 2008)

DTV will give me the typical deal of the HD setup for free with the usual contract extension but...

1) I don't have any HD TVs and don't have any plans to get any right now (my main TV is a recent Sony Wega that works perfectly and is way too heavy to move or do anything else with).

2) I have a tree problem in the summer so for about five months out of the year I can only see 101.

I want On Demand and I really want to use DirecTV2PC. So is it worth it for me to do their HD offer? They probably wouldn't let me cancel HD service during that time while in the contract extension period, right? Or should I just get an R22? 

I hate the idea of spending $100 on something when I can get a better (for lack of a better word) device for no up-front money. Especially when technology keeps advancing and new devices/features come out. 

Thanks.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

If you do not have HDTVs and no plans to get one, get the R22 and save that $10.00 per month for a chain saw to fix your tree issues. I have an R22 and love it!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

An R22 seems to be the right choice for you but watch out!

If you call DirecTV and order a "SD DVR", the CSR's presently have no way of specifying that you get an R22. You might get a reconditioned R15 or R16 and still get charged the $99 "lease upgrade"!!

The only way to ensure you get a BRAND NEW R22 is to go to a local retailer and take one home with you. The only exception is when you live in a market that has the locals in MPEG4 like Alaska or Hawaii.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

ThomasM said:


> The only exception is when you live in a market that has the locals in MPEG4 like Alaska or Hawaii.


It's also true of the 72.5 markets that are now simulcasting the locals in MPEG4, some of which are in HD & some in SD still. There are 4 of them in IL alone...


----------



## Struff (Dec 24, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> An R22 seems to be the right choice for you but watch out!
> 
> If you call DirecTV and order a "SD DVR", the CSR's presently have no way of specifying that you get an R22. You might get a reconditioned R15 or R16 and still get charged the $99 "lease upgrade"!!


Yeah, I found that out this fall. DTV gave up a free upgrade on one of our boxes and the woman on the phone swore that I'd get an R22 but it was only an R16 when it came in. A month later when we got another free upgrade I asked about an R22 and she said that she would request it but there were no promises, and we wound up with an R15 that time.

I figured I'd get it at BB or CC.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I have one. I'm ordering one for my mom also. Don't forget the R22 series has 250 hours vs 100 hrs for the standard DVRs. 

I'm Ordering from Best Buy online.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

xmguy said:


> I have one. I'm ordering one for my mom also. Don't forget the R22 series has 250 hours vs 100 hrs for the standard DVRs.
> 
> I'm Ordering from Best Buy online.


First Look reports it's 200 hours recording time.

Best Buy online says 100 hours.:nono2:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> First Look reports it's 200 hours recording time.
> 
> Best Buy online says 100 hours.:nono2:


Well, as we know, it wouldn't be the first time Best Buy was wrong. Last time I did the math, mine averaged out to 212+ hours of the type of programming I watch.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I get approx 200 hours with my R22. That's a good number.


----------



## Struff (Dec 24, 2008)

I just deleted a four hour recording and my available space went from 80% to 81%. I'm no math major but I think that translates to more than the 100 hours that they say lol


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I guess no one REALLY knows how may hours the R22 series can OFFICALLY hold. I'm guessing 215 to 250 hrs/


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

In truth, it has to do with the compression applied to the actual programs recorded. 200 hours is a good estimate but that's not set in stone.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> In truth, it has to do with the compression applied to the actual programs recorded. 200 hours is a good estimate but that's not set in stone.


 Hence the "Up to" comments in the description of DVRs I believe the R15s said "Up to 100 Hours", the R10's were "Up to 100 hours" and before that "Up to 70 Hrs" on the older TiVos.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> Hence the "Up to" comments in the description of DVRs I believe the R15s said "Up to 100 Hours", the R10's were "Up to 100 hours" and before that "Up to 70 Hrs" on the older TiVos.


Hah! My two Tivos were first-gen DirecTivo models (Phillips DSR6000). We're talkin' 35 - 40 hours of rockin' MPEG2 SD, baby.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Hah! My two Tivos were first-gen DirecTivo models (Phillips DSR6000). We're talkin' 35 - 40 hours of rockin' MPEG2 SD, baby.


I had one of those too infact I had one of the 70- hour Hughes SD DVRS labeled and "HDVR2" and evertime I'd call D* to order a premium or something they would try to add HD access.... :lol:

But it died and I got an R15 for it, now they are sending me a replacement for the dead R15, praying for an R22 since I am in an MPEG4 local market, then I'll own 2 R22s


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Tell us what they send you.......


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

LOCODUDE said:


> Tell us what they send you.......


See my other thread on this.......
Where have you been?
Oh and......

Indeed.....


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

LOCODUDE said:


> Tell us what they send you.......


Got the R22 as a replacement today... WooooHooo


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> Got the R22 as a replacement today... WooooHooo


Good Deal!....Oh yeah....Indeed!.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Good job...... Thinking of trying to get another one myself......


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

LOCODUDE said:


> Good job...... Thinking of trying to get another one myself......


I you are in an area where your locals are MPEG4 and one of your older DVRS "craps out" R10, R15, older TiVo, you should get one through the PP...

I was told that they check how you get your locals before they replace the unit.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> I you are in an area where your locals are MPEG4 and one of your older DVRS "craps out" R10, R15, older TiVo, you should get one through the PP...


I wasn't aware that Ohio had any MPEG4 SD local markets. What market are you in?


----------

